

How to create a logo in minutes - scriptproof
http://www.scriptol.com/design/gimp/logo.php

======
michaelpinto
Those aren't logos -- that's just type with a series of second rate photoshop
(or rather Gimp) filter effects. A logo actually communicates something about
a brand -- a process that actually requires some thought, good taste and yes
some talent. This would be like a graphic designer copying-and-pasting a
Javascript file and then claiming to be a programmer.

~~~
scriptproof
What I had in mind was banners for websites, the image on the top with the
name of the site, not brand logos.

~~~
michaelpinto
While it may not always be the case (Aunt Betsy's Blog) in some cases the name
of a blog may be a branded logo -- a good example of a bad example would be
Techcrunch.

~~~
scriptproof
The name of the tool in Gimp is Alpha to LOGO. So, I can not wrong, it is the
right word.

------
mofle
Who voted for this!?!

------
taejo
What is this? 1999?

